# LP double basket coffee weight.



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sure I've read a few posts where the users have said they are using 13 - 14 g in a LP double basket, htf is that possible?

I loosely pack the basket and screed off the excess and then tamp, more often than not I barely ever use up 12g irrespective of the size of grind.


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

I think this depends on the age of your La Pav, and whether or not it has the Millennium group head. (Grouphead?) This was introduced in, I think, 2000, but the basket size previous to this was 49mm id IIRC. Post introduction it is 51mm id (Note - these sizes relate to the bottom of the basket ID as there is a very slight taper). This allows me to get in 15g very comfortably.


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

My La Pavoni is a millennium one and 15-16g is no problem in the basket its no problem to fit. I use Orphan expresso dosing funnel when grinding straight to basket.


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for replies, yes you're right mine's pre millennium and the basket is 49mm.


----------

